# Lost a bird



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

So we have started the journey for pheasant hunting. We have 18 like 5 or 6 week old pheasants and we have been working hard to build their pen. All sides are built but we don't have the netting placed on top yet. My husband decided it would be a good idea to let them have a little fun in the pen. I knew it was a bad idea but what do I know... I'm just a dumb girl lol. So they spent a couple hours in the coop and then time came to catch them to put them back in their peep pen. Well right away one of them flew the coop!!! I saw about where he went and we tried to find it but had no luck so we decided to collect the rest and just hope no others got out. After collecting the rest of the babies and putting them safely back into their little box we decided to let koda try and find the bird. To our shock she found it in about 30 seconds!! We were so proud of her and amazed that she found it so quickly. I know with baby rabbits they don't put off much scent to make them harder to prey to find but not sure if it is the same case for baby birds. We have already lost 4 birds so I was so happy Koda found the other one. So proud of her!!!!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Go Koda!! What was Sky doing? Learning from big sis? ;D

We've talked about wanting to raise birds one day if we have the land. How has it been?


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

We have been raising chickens for three years and I figured it can't be much different. Well chickens don't really fly so its a bit different lol. We have had three die... some have gotten out of the peep pen (but caught) till we found all the weak spots... one is running free... and one is being nursed back to health cause they almost pecked it to death. We will be getting their peeper covers next weekend because they are cannibals but we did clip their beaks. I will be happy once they are in their pen . They really haven't been to much trouble though. Building the pen is taking time because of my husbands free time and having to have some things shipped. We got the peeps from Cookie and Jerry and they have walked us through what to build the food they need shelter ect. I am excited and worried to find how many hens and cocks we have in there. I told my husband it would be our luck we get all cocks and one hen. It has been fun watching them grow and I can't wait to see the males colors. I am also looking forward to hatching them in the spring. Also pheasant wrapped in bacon... my mouth is already watering!!!


----------

